# would you buy cod multiplayer only?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

After a few people complained about the shortness of the one player game,would you go MP only if it got it right?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I can't remeber the last time I played story mode on Cod. Cod4/MW1 I think.

It's of no use imo, cracking story and gameply but 4/5hrs gameplay isn't why you buy the game imo.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes i would.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i would. multiplayer is what its all about. story mode is just a distraction.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i only buy if for online multiplayer...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

No as the multiplayer is always the same, may as well just bring out map packs


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, it's what CoD is about.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I only buy games now to play online with my pals, thats what modern gaming is all about IMO


----------

